

Browser Rendering Optimization: Building 60 FPS Web Apps - adamnemecek
https://www.udacity.com/course/ud860

======
davedx
Nice! I'll definitely be doing this course; the previous one about optimizing
sites to load fast (critical rendering path) was extremely well done. [1]

I've been doing a lot of work optimizing an HTML5 webapp for an embedded
platform lately, and it's been extremely challenging. So much information
about the guts of browser rendering engines is either buried in mailing list
posts or not there at all.

FWIW, I found Safari to have some very nice tooling for optimizing animations.
In particular the Layer Panel (shows you the memory usage for all the
composited layers) was something I miss in Chrome. I also find Safari's way of
displaying how many repaints/texture uploads to be a bit nicer on the eyes
than Chrome's epilepsy-inducing flashing :)

As a former game developer, I find all this stuff really interesting, and it's
nice to have these kind of engineering challenges and learning to get your
teeth stuck into.

[1]
[https://www.udacity.com/course/ud884](https://www.udacity.com/course/ud884)

